# Rtl8187 Kernel Module Issues

## Caeberos

Hey all, I recently started using the rtl8187-usb kernel module in the 2.6.23 gentoo-sources kernel I am using a Netgear WG111v2

The big problem I am getting is that after a few hours, 4 or 5, it disconnects from my access point, and I cannot get it to reconnect regardless of what I try.  (I have not tried physically disconnecting the gumstick, and re-connecting it)  I am going to set this up as a type of headless WAP latter on, and I can't be reconnecting the USB stick and reinitializing the service every couple of hours.  Is anyone else having more luck with the driver or should I switch to something else like ndiswrapper or such?

----------

## PaulBredbury

I find Linux wireless (not just rtl8187) to be more stable in the 2.6.24 betas.

----------

## Caeberos

I suppose I just wait for it then   :Cool: 

----------

## heijs

Cool. Thanks, I have the same problem with my WLAN card. I will give one of the 2.6.24 beta kernels a shot!

----------

## Caeberos

I see the 2.6.24 kernel has finally moved into stable, has anyone tried ad-hoc mode on the wifi card yet?  I have been a little busy so I haven't tried it myself I will post results hopefully in the next few days

----------

## Caeberos

Well I am currently running 2.6.24-r3 and no ad-hoc support... not quite sure what to do

----------

